# New tank? New friend?



## coldpizzaonmondays (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I've had my male betta for about a year now, his name is Fishy (oh so creative, I know) and he's a spunky little guy. He likes to jump for his food and watch TV (and people too!). I've been thinking about getting him a new tank for a little while now because the one I have has no lighting and the shape doesn't lend itself to adding lighting very well. He's currently in this: http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Marina-...d=1347382828&sr=8-10&keywords=alien+fish+tank

It's a 2.65 gallon tank, with a filter, and I bought one of those flat little betta heaters for the bottom under the pebbles. 

I was thinking about getting a larger tank since I want to get a new one for lighting purposes so I can get real plants and they won't die on me. 

I figured since I'll be getting a larger tank, I may as well try and get Fishy a friend as well. 


I'm looking for *suggestions for a tank mate and a tank* for Fishy. I'm trying to keep the tank cost under $50... really as cheap as possible for decent quality (I'm a college student working 2 jobs, so... the cheaper the better, but I certainly want the best I can afford for my fish.). 

I'd also prefer to buy both the tank and tank mate at a local store. I live between Ardmore, PA and West Philadelphia... if that helps with stores at all.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

well for other fishes to be with bettas I'd defiantly get a 10 gallon or larger and this chart (even though it says female betta) will tell you what fishes will be compatible with him. http://www.funfishtank.com/wp-content/freshwater-fish-compatibility-chart-for-you.jpg


----------



## coldpizzaonmondays (Nov 8, 2011)

Fantastic, thank you! 


Would you recommend 10 gal for just one extra friend for him? Or could I add multiple extras? I'm not sure what the bio-waste is per creature or where to find that. 

And if I get a 10 gal, is there a specific one you could recommend? As I said, I'm trying to find one that's inexpensive, and I could buy in person rather than online.


Thanks again!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

a normal ten gal you can get from wally world for about 12-14 bucks.as long as you got a 10 gallon HOB (hang on back) filter you could get a school of any of the schooling fish on the list. Mollies, platties, cory cats, rasboras, or any type of tetra (keep in mind the tetras can get nippy).


----------



## coldpizzaonmondays (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh awesome! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

NP. If you pick a schooling fish make sure you get at least 6 of them. They like company and do better in company of their own kind. You could also get a good school of ghost/cherry shrimp along with your new fishies, they put out near to no bio-load, and also a mystery snail for cleansing purposes.


----------



## coldpizzaonmondays (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds like a big happy family. If I can save up some money for a new filter, lighting hood, and plants, I'll give it a go! Thanks again!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I would check your local craigslist first. I've seen some steals for 10 gallon tank and some possible extras. You might have to clean it but it will save you a ton. Also if you feel the need to buy once again walmart (although I hate to admit it) has the cheapest tanks/hoods/heaters I know of. Make sure it doesn't leak though. That was not a pleasant surprise...


----------



## wombatgirl (Aug 19, 2012)

Watch out with shrimp - many bettas will eat the smaller ones. I've had ghost shrimp with my bettas with very few problems. Then I decided to splurge on some yellow shrimp for one of my tanks; 7 of 10 were munched the first day. But they're really fun to watch, so try them, but maybe only add one or two to begin with, and see what happens.


----------



## coldpizzaonmondays (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for all of the help! 

I found a 10 gallon tank on craigslist with the hood and light included as well as a filter for $15! 

I'm wondering if the filter will be too strong for my betta even with a stocking on the end of it... it's a Whisper power filter 10. If so, what should I get to replace it?

Also, could anyone recommend a good heater for a 10 gallon tank? I have a little one for the tank he's in currently, but I know it's only recommended for up to 3 gallons, which clearly won't do it. 


Thanks again!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Te filter will be find just get a syrofoam cup or craft mesh and create somthing that will baffle the flow of water. As for the heater you could get one at petco/petsmart or even wally world. Just get one thats for 10 gallon tanks. I have one from there thats non-adjustable but is set to 78 degrees. It's made of stone and "unbreakable" and so far I have yet to break it


----------



## coldpizzaonmondays (Nov 8, 2011)

Do you remember what kind yours is and how much it was?


----------



## coldpizzaonmondays (Nov 8, 2011)

Though 78 degrees is low for a betta if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah its the low end but its not bad. The "sweet spot" for temp is 78-82. This is the heater http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Heater-1-ct/10291808


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I have a nerite snail for each betta... All three bettas attack anything else. Had to rehome Cory cats and they ate all the shrimp I put in within an hour... Apparently I have very aggressive fish. They like to watch the nerites but don't bite the eyes off like they did to the gold mystery snail...


----------

